

Xbox One-80: Microsoft reverses Xbox One DRM features - rrreese
http://www.joystiq.com/2013/06/19/xbox-one-80-microsoft-reverses-xbox-one-drm-features/

======
e3pi
When he's cashiered, the waffling talented Mr Ballmer will at least be desired
at a International House of Pancakes.

